# S5timer oder SFB oder Selberbasteln



## rumpelix (24 Oktober 2008)

wollt mich mal so umhören wie ihr die verschiedenen möglichen nutzt um mit Zeiten zu arbeiten , folgender Hintergrund :
Hab bis jetzt immer mit den S5timern gearbeitet , als ich aber mit der Visu angefangen habe ich gemerkt das die S5timer dafür sehr bescheiden sind ( mann muss sie liniar Skalieren um Überhaupt eine Zeit in Sekunden eingeben zukönnen und mann kann sie im Programm nicht so einfach addieren usw. ).
Bin dann zu den SFB's gekommen aber bei vielen Zeiten auch viele Instanzen usw. und der Eingabe bzw. Ausgabewert am Panel muss wieder erst umgewandelt werden um die Zeit in Sekunden zu haben.
So bin ich also zurück zum Urschleimm gekommen und berechne mir die Zeit mit dem add und sub von INT . 
Wie handhabt ihr so was oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ???


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wenn ich Zeiten von der Visu vorgebe, dann sind es dort i.d.R. Realzahlen im Format Sekunde oder ggf. etwas anderem (ganz wie jeweils benötigt).
In der SPS verwende ich (außer in FB's) normalerweise die Standard-Timer. Um aus meiner Eingabe einen brauchbaren S5T-Wert zu bekommen habe ich mir einen kleine FC gebaut, der es mir passend umrechnet ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Rumpelix.


Bei mir sind Zeiten die über die Visu geändert werden sollen SFBs. Ich zeige auf der Visu dann auch an wie die Zeit abläuft. 
Zeiten die nur intern im Programm irgendwas verzögern sind s5-Timer.... einfach aus bequemlichkeit


----------



## Sarek (24 Oktober 2008)

Ich benutze normalerweise nur IEC-Timer als Multiinstanz, keine S5T. 

Für die HMI kannst du den Preset ganz einfach in ms eingeben bzw. anzeigen lassen. 
Falls Du eine andere Auflösung willst, kann man das ganz einfach in der HMI mit der Variablen-Skalierung und den verwendeten Kommastellen machen.


----------



## mst (25 Oktober 2008)

Ich machs in der Regel wie Larry Laffer:



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> wenn ich Zeiten von der Visu vorgebe, dann sind es dort i.d.R. Realzahlen im Format Sekunde oder ggf. etwas anderem (ganz wie jeweils benötigt).
> In der SPS verwende ich (außer in FB's) normalerweise die Standard-Timer. Um aus meiner Eingabe einen brauchbaren S5T-Wert zu bekommen habe ich mir einen kleine FC gebaut, der es mir passend umrechnet ...


 
In FB´s verwende ich einen selbstggemachten Baustein.


----------



## Merten1982 (25 Oktober 2008)

Ich ziehe den SFB dem S5Timer vor. Innerhalb von FB`s kann man dann auch schön mit Multiinstanzen arbeiten und erreicht sowas wie Datenkapselung. Man kann dann einen Baustein sauber in andere Projekte kopieren ohne das man nachschauen muss welche Timer denn da nun belegt sind...
Die Verwendung von S5Timer sind meiner Meinung nach sehr schlechter Programierstil! S5 war einmal!!
Das man in ner S7 kreuz und quer auf Merker und Timer zugreifen kann finde sowieso sehr bescheiden...
Nur wenn man Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher oder der Zykluszeit hat, sollte man S5Timer verwenden.
Die Leute von der WinCC haben halt nicht bedacht das es da draussen noch Menschen gibt die solange S5 programmiert haben. dass sie die schönen Neuerungen von S7 nicht benutzen;-)


----------



## husox81 (26 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir hier ein Beispiel zeigen wie ihr einen SFB Timer und einen s5Timer in Visu realisiert?

LG


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2008)

@husox81:
Für den S5-Timer habe ich es oben weiter schon beschrieben ...
Bei einem SFB-(IEC-)Timer für ich da nicht anders verfahren : Die Zeiteingabe in dem der Aufgabe entsprechendem Format und dann in der SPS die Umrechnung. In diesem Fall mußt du dann lediglich deine Zeiteingabe auf Millisekunden umrechnen - das entspricht dem Format Time (DINT), dass die SFB's verwenden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## husox81 (26 Oktober 2008)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort

Ich glaube ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt!

Ich hatte gemeint ob Ihr vielleicht in Visu eine SFB oder S5timer gezeichnet habt? Wenn ja, ob ihr mir die datei zur verfügen stellen würdet? Damit ich mir das ganze auch mal bildlich anschauen kann.

lg


----------

